# help Hymer 675 bestline



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi All

Greetings for the new year, hope that you all have clear heads and can help me.

Want to look at a used 675 bestline on Merc 519 chassis, question is will it be twin rear wheels on the back axle.

The model is 2010.

Our other option to look at, at the moment is Niesmann and Bischoff flair 8000 2005/2006 model on Iveco, obviously different beast and I guess the Hymer section folk would say the 675 is the best.

Any comments gratefully accepted.


Seasons greetings

Vanroyce


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

I am almost certain the 675 is double wheel on a merc 5 ton chassis.
We have the 4.2t B660 Bestline which has single rear wheels
Main difference is 675 has twin single fixed beds, greater payload and is slightly longer overall length.
A very well spec'd van and the 3ltr engine with auto is a dream to drive

Soundman


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Soundman, thanks for the input I thought the same as you, it has cram half leather upholstery and option of darker wood which again I am guessing will be same as S Class.

Cheers

Vanroyce


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Bestline*

If it's based on a 5 tonne chassis, would have to be twin wheels, as suspect 4 tyres individually would not carry the load with sufficient spare capacity. 6 would give a safer margin.

Smick


----------

